# Best way to can pork?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have 4 pork roasts cut up in cubes ready to can however I don't know exactly how to can this.


Do I cook first like I do deer/beef before I can it?
Do I add liquid to the jars or do I just stick the meat in and can without liquid?
We will be using the pork for tacos, bbq etc.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> We have 4 pork roasts cut up in cubes ready to can however I don't know exactly how to can this.
> 
> Do I cook first like I do deer/beef before I can it?
> 
> ...




Hope this helps ... (and best of luck)


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I have canned different types of pork and it all comes out and promptly shreds. I seared mine just to get the brown look on top (I have a weird thing about chicken and pork that is still all white on the outside). LOL On the plus side - the shredding feature of the meat makes it great for tacos & BBQ.  I DID add a tsp of salt to the jar before canning, but no liquid as it makes it's own juice. *I was hoping to keep the consistency more like a real pork chop, but that didn't happen.  

Tasted great, so I put it in the "keeper" column.


----------

